# Comfort for those with long-term assurance problems by Thomas Goodwin



## Reformed Covenanter (May 8, 2008)

Here is a link to a post on my blog, taken from Thomas Goodwin's excellent book _A Child of Light Walking in Darkness_:

Comfort For Those With Long-Term Assurance Problems by Thomas Goodwin « Reformed Covenanter


----------



## AV1611 (May 8, 2008)

The greatest help for my lack of assurance has been to celebrate the Lord's Supper weekly.

*"Am I truly saved? Did Christ die for me?"*

_"THE Body of our Lord Jesus Christ, which was given for thee, preserve thy body and soul unto everlasting life. Take and eat this in remembrance that Christ died for thee, and feed on him in thy heart by faith with thanksgiving."

"THE Blood of our Lord Jesus Christ, which was shed for thee, preserve thy body and soul unto everlasting life. Drink this in remembrance that Christ's Blood was shed for thee, and be thankful."_


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 8, 2008)

AV1611 said:


> The greatest help for my lack of assurance has been to celebrate the Lord's Supper weekly.
> 
> *"Am I truly saved? Did Christ die for me?"*
> 
> ...



I can see how that follows. While I personally have not suffered from a lack of assurance for four years, nevertheless, I believe many in Presbyterian circles who lack assurance are not helped by infrequent communion, as the Lord's Supper has been given to us to strengthen our faith.


----------



## AV1611 (May 8, 2008)

*Question 172: May one who doubts of his being in Christ, or of his due preparation, come to the Lord’s Supper?
Answer: *One who doubts of his being in Christ, or of his due preparation to the sacrament of the Lord’s Supper, may have true interest in Christ, though he be not yet assured thereof; and in God’s account has it, if he be duly affected with the apprehension of the want of it, and unfeignedly desires to be found in Christ, and to depart from iniquity: in which case (because promises are made, and this sacrament is appointed, for the relief even of weak and doubting Christians) he is to bewail his unbelief, and labor to have his doubts resolved; and, so doing, he may and ought to come to the Lord’s Supper, that he may be further strengthened.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for that good post brother Daniel.


----------



## AVT (May 8, 2008)

Hebrews 6:17-18 Wherein God, willing more abundantly to show unto heirs of promise the immutability of his council, confirmed it by an oath; That by two immutable things, in which it was impossible for God to lie, we might have a strong consolation, who have fled for refuge to lay hold upon the hope that is set before us."

We put our faith in God's promises and our faith is not empty because God's word is true.
And God cannot lie. Glory be to God!


----------



## Reformingstudent (May 8, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> Thanks for that good post brother Daniel.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 8, 2008)

Thanks to one and all for your kind words. I would encourage everyone to buy and carefully walk _A Child of Light Walking in Darkness_, which may be found in volume 3 of Thomas Goodwin's works:

Amazon.com: The Works of Thomas Goodwin, Volume 3: Thomas Goodwin: Books


----------

